# Advice for teething puppy



## cp10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone. My little guy Dallas has been home for about two weeks and I am just loving him to pieces.

My only concern is his teething. I know chewing is normal but he also likes to bite. I know he thinks its play but his teeth are beginning to get a little sharp. I try to correct him by giving him chew toys as alternatives and telling him "no bite" while gently closing his mouth, but its not working. Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Crystal - Dallas' mommy


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

cp10 How old is your pup? Distraction and patience are the keys. Keep doing what you are doing. It will work. Also try "yelping" like a puppy. Saying "ouch" in a high sharp voice. That will distract him. Then give him his toy. It takes time. Hope this helps. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, this is a very trying time when puppy bites everything in sight, including flesh! I agree with Debbie's advice. I also tell our Ricky "no bite" in a very low, gruff voice - like a growl - so that he knows it's something that makes us unhappy. If it gets out of hand, you can try placing him in his crate or pen (if he has one) so that he can calm down. Sometimes they overbite when they're overtired or bored. 

I will try and ignore Ricky when he gets too 'bitey' and hangs off my pants. I stop, turn my back to him and refuse to look at him. It doesn't take long that he steps back and tries to get my attention again. They don't like being ignored! lol

Ricky is 7 mths. old now and still lunges quickly at a toy when we play fetch with him. We tell him to 'sit' before going for the toy and he will do that so it's working. Sometimes though, he gets all excited about the toy, and jumps up at you, biting and snapping like a turtle! 

Good luck, Crystal!


----------



## cp10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I will keep at it. Dallas is still young only 11 weeks old. I have seen glimpses of hope the past couple of days but I also see that consistency is going to be key on my part. Once he gets his full shots next week, I will be able to socialize him a little more.


----------



## Crockett (Jan 17, 2007)

*Teething Puppy*

I though Crockett would never stop biting everything, his teeth were like razors. The only thing that stopped him was I bought Bitter Apple, sprayed all his favorite things to teeth on including my hands and the final spray was in his mouth. Since then all I have to do is pick up the bottle and he stops in his tracks. Also, when his other teeth come in it won't hurt as much if this is any consulation. Crockett doesn't bite our hands much any more but he still loves to chew toliet paper and anything leather like wallets and cell phones in the case. He is now 6 1/2 months old and full of energy.

Linda J


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie Crockett is!!! Love the pic! 

The only problem I find with spraying things you don't want puppy to bite, is that you might end up having to carry the spray around wherever you go and spray EVERYTHING ... such as dollar bills and purses!! lol 

I have heard that it can be a very useful tool for getting pupster to stop chewing on furniture or things that he/she can damage. 
Good luck!

marj


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi wasn't a chewer, but one day I caught chewing my moulding. So, I sprayed with Bitter Apple, and he stopped chewing it. Shelby is a biter. She also chewed one of my slippers a little bit. But she is getting better as her baby teeth fall out and she is getting her adult teeth. She is also learning what no means (and she is not happy about the word "no").


----------

